# 1st success breeding well ...



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Most of my fry got eaten by daddy the night before I took him out. 
Currently I have 5 fry, still alive. 
Here's the pic of daddy
and I tried to take a pic of a fry
I'll post mommy later.


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

yay!!!!! least you have some!!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Here is mommy, my female I got from CJ


----------



## Superach (Feb 3, 2014)

love her!! pics of fry??? plz!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol they are so tiny!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey good to meet another calgary breeder. Congrats on the spawn, I'd be intersted in fry if they all grow up nicely if youre planning on selling.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Yea I'll be selling and will try to breed the pair again on May


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice pair, congrats on the spawning. 

What tail type is the female? Do you know what spawn she was from?


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't remember. Heheh i got her around December. She is HM, well I think she is  im not very good at telling tail types


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey I remember that girl. Congrats on the spawn. She is from my f2 spawn. Mom is Storm and Dad is Chuck Norris. I have pics of her parents if you want. She would be considered a koi HM maybe delta not sure lol. Marble gene will run strong with any of her fry. She looks a lot like her grandma Binky. Egg eaters sure can be frustrating.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks! Yes I want to see!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Cj, when you get your spawn going. I will be interested in a pair and a few more fem.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That's awesome I would love for you to get some. 

This is mom Storm just before breeding.










This is Chuck Norris. He changed color added color lost color his whole life.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

5 frys are all still alive and growing! still too small for me to take its picture tho.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, the parents are beautiful, I cannot wait to see how the fry turn out


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Yay another Calgarian! congrats on the spawn and the parents are stunning! Loving the dad! Of course love the mom too, CJ did phenomenal with her.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Growing! I can take their pictures now hehehe.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

The fry looks terrific! They are sooo hard to photo when tiny.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

New pic. Sorry its.not good.
also heres a pic of my new male Axolotl. Will be breeding him.
Also started breeding my betta, I'll post a thread about it if he doesnt eat them


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Update


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweet. Good looking young fish!


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

Better pic.
the one cello. I'm hoping to be a male, I will pair him with Mom if its a male.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

*for sale*

Male HMPK
$10
Im located in Calgary.


----------



## ynahanson (Dec 5, 2013)

*for sale*

Cello marble. I think thats what he's called. Lol
all my marbles turned cello
I have a female cello too


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

They actually aren't HMPK, but regardless of that they are very nice looking.


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Wow the blue male is absolutely gorgeous! Good luck finding a home for him and congrats on the successful spawn!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

They're so beautiful.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

When did you take the dad out


----------

